# Quick Picture Of My 8" Brandtii



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

My 8" Brandtii, enjoy!


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Nice ! Are those red eyes ??


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

that looks kindA like a gold rhom, an1 know whats their diffrence


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice looking brandtii got a full tank shot?


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

balluupnetme said:


> very nice looking brandtii got a full tank shot?











Not much to see, its a temporary 55 G tank. Planning on buying a bigger one!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


> that looks kindA like a gold rhom, an1 know whats their diffrence


they are easy to tell. the coloring is different, and a sure way to spot a brandtii is how the anal fin lines up with the dorsal fin.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Flawless fish!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Beauty!


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

Looks great. You almost need sun glasses to look at it!!

(just got my 1000 posts!!!!!!)


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Congrats.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

STunning looking!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

primetime3wise said:


> that looks kindA like a gold rhom, an1 know whats their diffrence


they are easy to tell. the coloring is different, and a sure way to spot a brandtii is how the anal fin lines up with the dorsal fin.
[/quote]

thanks!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> Flawless fish!


x2 gorgeous fish


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Amazing fish! May I use this in the species reference gallery? PM me if I can please!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ That's quite an honor.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

That's one of the nicest piranhas i've ever seen, well done. Amazing fish...


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

amazing fish!


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

Great looking fish!


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That is one SEXY piranha!!!!! Dream fish of mine


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Love the fish. He looks awesome an mean!







Do you have to watch your hand while cleaning a tank with these more aggressive P's?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Don't know how I missed this, but that is arguably one of the best looking specimens in the history of P-Fury!..







...He rocks like a (your favorite group) concert!!...


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

very nice branditi, congrats


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

RHOM said:


> That's one of the nicest piranhas i've ever seen, well done. Amazing fish...


I second this!!









What is the growth rateb of these guys??


----------

